# 5 weeks into Tren E/Test E cycle - UPDATE



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

Hi Guys, I am now 5 weeks into my cycle, I am 47yrs old this is my 3rd cycle, I normally run permanent test at 250/300mg every 10 days as TRT when not on cycle as I have no natural Test so there's NO pct for me. This was myfirst time on Tren so I started low and built up as detailed.

*Started cycle15**th** June, shots twice a week Wednesdayand Saturday*

*Week 1*

100mg Tren E

600mg Test E

50mg proviron e/d

0*.*5 Anastrozole e/o/d

*Week 2*

200mgTren E

600mgTest E

50mg proviron e/d

0.5Anastrozole e/o/d

*Week 3*

300mgTren E

600mgTest E

50mg proviron e/d

0.5 Anastrozole e/o/d

*Week 4*

400mgTren E

600mgTest E

50mg proviron e/d

0.5 Anastrozole e/o/d

*Week 5*

400mgTren E

600mgTest E

50mg proviron e/d

0.5 Anastrozole e/o/d

*Sides*

I had really bad sleeplessness after about 10 days in, this then settled downuntil I increased the dose of tren to 400mg and now I am on 3rd night of nosleep again but i hope this is going to settle down again over next few days.

My sex drive has been through the roof throughout entire cycle I want it all day long lol

Got a few spots on shoulders tops of arms and back not really bad but noticeable.

I have had a slight loss of enthusiasm to working out and going to the gym is abit of a push some days but once you start lifting its ok.

*Progress*

I have leaned out a little and put some lean muscle on I will try to upload a before and current pic over next few days. Bench has gone up at least 10 - 15kgand I feel quite strong when lifting.

I intend on running the current doses (ie as week 5) for another 5 weeks (10 weekcycle) but I might bring in a low dose Wini (30mg e/d) for the last 4 weeks I will then tapper the Test back down to my HRT dose and cruise on that.

Any comments welcome I got enough gear to run it longer than 10 weeks but as first time on Tren I intended doing just 10 week cycle any views.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i would say run the tren for 8-10 weeks depending on if you can handle the sides.best to run the test 2 weeks longer,no need to taper down bro.thats old hat (pyramid) before pct came into light,but your on trt so happy days.


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

vetran said:


> i would say run the tren for 8-10 weeks depending on if you can handle the sides.best to run the test 2 weeks longer,no need to taper down bro.thats old hat (pyramid) before pct came into light,but your on trt so happy days.


Sorry bud I didnt make it clear I meant I am going to tapper down the Test ie from 600mg to my TRT dose just thought I might get a few less spots if I drop it over a few weeks instead of just bang lol, I gona keep the Tren at 400mg e/w until i finish the cycle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

ballie said:


> Sorry bud I didnt make it clear I meant I am going to tapper down the Test ie from 600mg to my TRT dose just thought I might get a few less spots if I drop it over a few weeks instead of just bang lol, I gona keep the Tren at 400mg e/w until i finish the cycle.


goin old skool!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

ricky23 said:


> *goin old skool![/*QUOTE]
> 
> he sure is lol,leave the test at 600mg till week twelve then hit you trt .


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

oh and fck the spots lol


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

vetran said:


> LOL ok guys I can take the fact that I got it wrong I will keep Test at 600mg until week 12 then drop it to my TRT dose


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

ballie, when did your gains start to kick in? - seems pretty minimal to me so far on week 2 of Trentest -although my dose is much less than yours.


----------

